# A true boat load!!!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

Day two for these guys was a repeat of day 1. Fish flying in boat! I'm battered and stink like trout slime!! The reds cooperated too as you can see. The fishing in Venice right now is simply incredible. www.reelshotfishing.com


----------

